# Hello & Greenlight Insurance



## sandon32 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Guys first post on the forum, some great info, and beautiful cars on here! I currently own a UKDM Integra Type R and am looking at changing to a skyine in the next few weeks, having just been pleasantly suprised by the quote for the upgrade. The company I am currently with is Green Light:

Welcome to Greenlight Insurance, Modified Car Insurance Specialist - 01277 26 30 30

I'm 24, 2 yrs no claims and no points. Car I was quoted for was a 1993 R32 GT-R with coilovers and an exhaust. Additional was £180 for the rest of the year and approx 1300 for next year fully comp, which I didn't think was too bad at all!:smokin: 

Just thought it might be worth a look, particularly for the younger guys on here. They're pretty good for mods too.

Cheers, Chris


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the site, im starting to get a serious list of "cheap" insurance companies in my bookmarks at the minute.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi & Cheers for that ,ill def give them a call when insurance is due


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

*greenlight quote*

Mods: usual stage 1 stuff 400 bhp @ flywheel

Privilege renewal quote 2000 Pounds mods declared

Greenlight, like for like replacements for mods. 772 Pounds 
500 Pounds excess but excludes windscreen cover.

How expensive are R34 GTR windscreens? :nervous:


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

expensive, and a long wait!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

greenlight told me they didn't insure imports

mook


----------



## Redlineash (Jul 16, 2007)

*Greenlight*

My R34 GTT has been insured with them for two years now. Never had to claim (thank god) so cant comment on the real issue of how well do they sort claims out. Helpful on the phone though.

But with an intake kit and TEINS they are pretty good, although they havent said anything about windscreen cover not being included. Will check.

Again £500 excess minimum, but at less than £850 fully comp (30 yrs old 3pts) I didnt think that was too shabby.

Ash


----------



## cong (Nov 22, 2006)

just spoke to green light and they were completly rude, i said to them i filled in there quote forn and recieved a reply saying that they dont qoute my area? wtf? so i rang them up and spoke to a guy and he said did you fill in the form, so i replied "yes i did, but got a reply saying they dont quote my area", so he says sorry cant help you........what a bunch of monkies balls. i live in manchester.........anyway im never gonna bother calling them again......good news is keith micheals and adrian flux have given me a good quote of £719 full comp and protected so i went with keith micheals since im insured with them already and i couldnt be bothered to switch to Adrian flux


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

yer there area specific.

was told they dont insure "E" area codes in london, so i asked them to reconsider, which they did and realised my area was actually ok.

couple of the lads there seems to be rude, i used to speak to a fella called tony, he was in terested in my car and really helped me out.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I had my CTR insured with them, and they told me they dont insure skylines opcorn: 

...once when I tried to swap the car mid policy, and one when I was up for renewal!!

- Kevin.


----------



## psst (Mar 16, 2007)

Seems that they also want your car to have a CAT or your insurance is invalid. They dont insure cars without CAT's :banned:


----------

